# Hydraulic issues with MF 231



## Tim Briggs (Sep 8, 2019)

Hello, I have a Massey Ferguson 231 tractor that has a loader on the front. All of a sudden the bucket lifts really slow and the tilt is slow as well. It takes well more that a minute for the lift to respond and then it is super slow. It has three levers that control the lift, tilt and the three point hitch. The three point hitch works just fine. I checked the fluid level and it was fine. I read about the levers on the right side of the drivers seat and moved them to see if that would help. 

I live in the Canton, TX area, so if anyone could recommend a service place I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------

